# An Easy Hammock



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok so I feel bad about my last DIY hammock post...

1. Shoo!! go to the dollar store and buy lots of washcloths 

2. Turn in each corner and sew it down, leaving a large enough tunnel for zipties, shower curtain rings or yarn, what ever you hang your hammocks with 









This is a single hammock! TADA!

Too easy? Ok make it a double!

1. Take another washcloth and sew it like this: 








at each corner 

looks like this when done: 









or this


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cool!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, Double Trouble! My girls love the canopy type hammocks, but I don't have one where thye get to use both layers! Except when Belgie crawls between layers, and Sevilla sits on top, then they kind of make their own...


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I never seen a hammock like urs its pretty sweet ill have to look in on that idea. thanks!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

what i was thinking was make like 8 hammocks and see if they prefer a certain one and ill probably buy a beanie then hem it so there is only a little hole in it and see if my rats like it


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

This rules glindella, thank you so much!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cool! I was just wondering how I'd change my scrap of fabric into a double hammock!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

brilliant..


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

my rats would love that but i would have to make it out of softer material because my rats receive only th ebest


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

ratrover said:


> my rats would love that but i would have to make it out of softer material because my rats receive only th ebest


wow... thats really all I can say without being mean.. so I'm just gonna shut my mouth and ignore this person.... yup thats it...


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

im just playin geez


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ratrover, that was really nasty and uncalled for. Glindella is doing the forum a FAVOR by showing how to make good cheap hammocks. Your 'jokes' aren't very funny.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhh a life saver!


thankssss sooo mucchhh!


----------



## stojio (Dec 20, 2007)

that's a really great hammock design, thanks for showing! i just wish id come on here before i bought a pre-made one on ebay yesterday.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i passed your design onto a friend who is off work due to major heart problems and needs something to do to keep his fingers busy. he taught himself to sew, and now he loves making the hammocks, and his ratties love them too!!


----------



## ChrisUFO (May 24, 2007)

That's a really neat idea. I'll have to try making one. I'm not sure mine will use it thought--I bought one for them once, and they didn't seem to like it; for an inexpensive as this is, it doesn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LOVE the two-layer hammock...I'm going to have to try it, will let you know how that goes (I'm not very domestically inclined, but it looks like even _I_ could do it). Wonderful idea. Of course, I'll be making mine out of pure Egyptian cotton, only 600+ thread count...lol, j/k, washcloths will do just fine for my babies. :wink:


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

I made these and my ratties love 'em. The washcloths are easy to clean, too.


----------



## Ilovemyratlets (Jan 5, 2008)

stojio said:


> that's a really great hammock design, thanks for showing! i just wish id come on here before i bought a pre-made one on ebay yesterday.


yea seriously, I spent 6 bucks on a hammock at Petco and it's not even near as cool as these, great idea!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

wicked
thats a great hammock design, i wil try that now and il see if i can post some pictures of my girly inside sleeping.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Squee! Oh so happy that you posted this. I'm not that good at sewing and my girls just trash their hammocks. This will be perfect!


----------



## nancikynz (Apr 6, 2008)

I REALLY like that idea, VERY affordable, and sturdy, for my chunky munkey bois! Do you mind if I take that idea and add to it?

I was thinking of using the wash cloth as you suggested and actually sewing it together with that really soft material(ahhh cant think of the name) I dont know it is really soft though, this being the inside for them to sleep in and then for the canopy part maybe some fleece sewed to another wash cloth.... that way it has that extra duarability for them heavy boys lol....I think the wash clothes would be awesome as a "back bone" to the hammock.

I have been making tie knot fleece ones, but Simon likes to get in it with Schuster and then it starts sinking....


----------

